
Show HN: Compare Trends on Hacker News - lettergram
https://hnprofile.com/compare?search=AWS,GCP%20|%20Google%20Cloud,Azure
======
agnelvishal
Did you use any library for the visualization?. Is it open source?

~~~
lettergram
Not open source, used highcharts

